# 3/4" Thick Steel Smoker



## Stoutpups (Aug 15, 2019)

I have access to 3/4" steel.  Is this too thick to use to build a smoker?


----------



## kruizer (Aug 15, 2019)

That would be too thick in my estimation.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm all for overkill when making things, but you're going to need the means to cut, bend, and weld that thick of steel.  Also, that's going to be one HEAVY smoker.  I'd have to agree with kruizer.


----------



## Stoutpups (Aug 15, 2019)

Ha, great answers.  Thanks guys, will go another route and see if they have thinner stuff on hand!


----------



## Jonok (Aug 15, 2019)

If you're gonna be a bear, be a Grizzly...
Build the damned thing and let the rest of us shower you with accolades.  

As long as you have the wherewithal to cut the plate (you're not going to bend it) and a welder with enough stones to fill the gaps, I think you're golden.

It might be a smoker we would reference as the _sine qua non_...


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 15, 2019)

If built you can probably forgo theft insurance cause I doubt short of heavy hydraulic equipment anyone will be able to steal it.


----------



## prestonk08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Use it for your fire box!!!  And find some smaller stuff for your cook chamber.  Would make an appointment xxellent firebox.


----------



## prestonk08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sorry.  Excellent.  Not appointment.  Jeez.


----------

